# Audio Interface for MIDI Keyboard



## yiph2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I would like to know if audio interface is important for MIDI keyboard
It seems like many people like the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2, so I'm probably going to get that.
How would the setup work like that?
I have the Arturia Keylab 88 mkii, which gets power from the laptop. But for the audio interface, I assume it uses USB to connect to laptop, so how do I connect the MIDI keyboard to the interface? Thanks!


----------



## nidhi478 (Mar 30, 2020)

First, we are going to make sense of what yields we have on the midi Keyboard. 

At that point, we will make sense of what sort of information sources are accessible on the sound interface or PC. 

And afterward, we'll make sense of the correct answer for you. 

What sort of yields do you have on your midi console 

Ordinarily, on a midi console, there will be 2 various types of yields accessible. 

On the off chance that the console you are utilizing has its own inherent sounds, it might likewise have a third yield choice. 

Be that as it may, we're not going to discuss the third yield choice here. 

We're going to concentrate on two of the yield choices first since they relate straightforwardly to MIDI. 

So here are the two association types: 

MIDI sources of info and yields 

USB yield 
*
MIDI Input/Output *

These are truly conspicuous, in light of the fact that they are an uncommon looking association. Simply search for the hover with the 5 pins. Like this picture beneath: 

midi info and yield 

USB Output 

This will ordinarily be a USB-A sort association on the rear of your midi Keyboard. 

It will more often than not resemble this: 

USB association 

Various approaches to associate a midi Keyboard to a PC 

So with these two essential yield types, there are three different ways that you can associate the midi Keyboard. 

Associate the midi Keyboard legitimately to sound interface 

Midi Keyboard interfacing legitimately to PC 

Or on the other hand midi Keyboard to the midi connector/midi center point to PC 

MIDI Keyboard to an Audio Interface 

*Do you have the MIDI information/yield on your midi Keyboard, and midi information/yield on your interface? *

At that point right now, you can legitimately append the midi Keyboard to your sound interface with a couple of midi links. 

The strange part about how you interface the wires is the alternate extremes. 

You associate the yield from your Keyboard to the contribution of the midi interface. 

You associate the yield of the sound interface to the contribution of the Keyboard.


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 30, 2020)

There is both USB to laptop, and also a midi in/out, although there is no cable included (I also don't have one). Thanks!


----------

